# طبيعة عمل



## abdulwahid

Hello!

I have a salary statement and under the heading الراتب والتعويضات  it says

الرواتب المقطوع 21645
طبيعة عمل 1637
اختصاص 1054

I don't know what طبيعة عمل means


----------



## AndyRoo

_nature of work _​seems to fit.


----------



## abdulwahid

Is that a proper term in English? I mean will you find something like that in a salary statement, and what exactly does it refer to?


----------



## AndyRoo

Yes it is a proper term in English, and could appear on a salary statement. It means _​type of work._


----------



## abdulwahid

Ok, thank you very much!


----------



## إسكندراني

Perhaps _job description_.


----------



## abdulwahid

The problem is that it doesn't make any sense for me. He gets paid for these things. How would you translate the whole thing?


----------



## AndyRoo

إسكندراني said:


> Perhaps _job description_.



I don't think so: _job description _​usually refers to a list of duties for a particular job.


----------



## abdulwahid

He gets paid for الراتب المقطوع and طبيعة عمل and اختصاص

Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## AndyRoo

abdulwahid said:


> The problem is that it doesn't make any sense for me. He gets paid for these things. How would you translate the whole thing?



Are you sure the figures a salary figures and not reference numbers?


----------



## abdulwahid

Yes, because at the end it says:

مجموع الراتب والتعويضات

and it shows the sum of all three


----------



## cherine

What is this person's job?


----------



## abdulwahid

مهندس مدينة


----------



## cherine

In Egypt, there's also something called بدل طبيعة عمل , it's kind of an extra money paid for people who do dangerous jobs (like doctors who can get infections, firemen...etc). I'm not sure how this can be translated, but I think Andy's suggestion is corrected: people are kind of compensated for the kind/nature of work they do.


----------



## abdulwahid

That sounds reasonable. Thank you all!


----------



## AndyRoo

cherine said:


> In Egypt, there's also something called بدل طبيعة عمل , it's kind of an extra money paid for people who do dangerous jobs (like doctors who can get infections, firemen...etc). I'm not sure how this can be translated, but I think Andy's suggestion is corrected: people are kind of compensated for the kind/nature of work they do.



Yes this must be it. We can use _nature of work _with this meaning too.


----------

